# GE Microwave Repair requires special screwdriver...



## Atom Strange (May 26, 2010)

Morning, 

First time poster here. Searched the site, but couldn't locate anything on this, so apologize if this is a duplicate somewhere else. 

I have a GE Convection Microwave that has blown a fuse (again). The oven is no longer under warranty, but the part is as it was replaced in 2008 and parts have 5 years. So they're sending the part for free. They want $109 to send a guy out for something I can replace myself. Problem is there's a weird screw on the microwave that I don't have a tip to remove. 
Any idea what type of tip or tool I'm looking for? 

It's got 6 points and a bump in the middle... I tried to take a picture, but the focus so close didn't do it justice. 

Thanks! 
Rick


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Torx.
http://www.carbasics.co.uk/torx_1.jpg


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is called a Security head, and you can not just go out and purchase the tool without some reason.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's a good site
http://www.oemhardware.ca/tamperproof.htm?gclid=CLfKzLrO8KECFZdL5Qod7WPaJA

The Ace h/w store where I worked had these in an assortment but you had to buy the whole set of different oddball drivers, maybe 15 unique heads and two or three sizes of each in all, $30 or $60, I forget.

Call around. It might be a special order for your local store.

If the screw goes into sheet metal it doesn't take much torque to loosen/tighten. Get a cheapie small flat-bladed screwdriver, grind a notch in the tip to clear that nubbin of a center post and then wedge it into opposite slots in the head.


----------



## TReally (Jul 7, 2009)

The manufacturers use the special tamperproof screws on them to keep people out. Unlike most other appliances in your home a microwave has a very large capacitor inside that stores thousands of volts even after the microwave is unplugged. Most newer capacitors have build in bleed down resistors now, so the charge will eventually dissipate. Still, if you do get access into the microwave be very careful. If you touch the wrong thing and you could get blasted across the room.


----------



## Sparky8370 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nothing special, no classified clearance needed to purchase. I have a tamper proof kit that was around $70 that I got from the electrical supply house. Also, that trick with the control drivers- you don't need to grind anything. Find the one that fits between the post and into two of the points and it will turn it if it's not torqued right down.


----------



## Atom Strange (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. Guess it was a simple enough answer. Appreciated.

Also, appreciate the heads up about the capacitor. It's been unplugged a few days... will probably be about a week by the time the new fuse shows up. Hopefully that's enough time, just in case I'm not careful enough.

Cheers!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Atom Strange said:


> Also, appreciate the heads up about the capacitor. It's been unplugged a few days... will probably be about a week by the time the new fuse shows up. Hopefully that's enough time, just in case I'm not careful enough.


Some of them have a resistor between the terminals so they bleed down quickly. 
Grainger sells a 2w, 15,000 ohm resistor for this purpose.


----------

